# GFCI at main panel



## justagrunt (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm looking for some pro's + con's re: hooking up a GFCI at the main panel. It sure seems like it would make sense to me.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

For what purpose is the GFI being installed?
In what manner did you propose that the GFI be installed at the main panel?
Talking about a breaker or receptacle?
You couldn't use a recp for a kitchen circuit at the panel, not allowed-kitchen circuit can only feed recps at kitchen and dining room. Same kind of deal with bath recps.
Also GFIs at the panel are a pain in the neck, you have to go to the garage if the bath GFI trips?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

We almost always have a GFCI receptacle at the main panel.

Serves as temp power during construction.
Serves as the unfinished basement or utility room receptacle after.
If panel in a finished area, we temporarily install a GFCI at the nearest receptacle location for temp use.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm with Robert. I'm not sure I understand what it is you're debating. 

If you're asking if putting a GFCI receptacle next to the panel is a good idea or not, I say, "Why not?". We're only talking about a few sheckels. Hardly worth stressing out about. If it would please you to have one there, make it happen.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I'm with Robert. I'm not sure I understand what it is you're debating.
> 
> If you're asking if putting a GFCI receptacle next to the panel is a good idea or not, I say, "Why not?". We're only talking about a few sheckels. Hardly worth stressing out about. If it would please you to have one there, make it happen.


Yeah, I agree GO FOR IT :laughing:


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

The POCOs that I deal with here won't hook up a new service without a load. They accept a GFCI at the panel. It, like previously stated, is for construction power and the basement GFCI after the house is done. The inspectors that I use require a panel GFCI for service changes. I was told that if you change the service then you must be doing some other work (remodeling?) and a construction GFCI is required. I don't argue and install one no matter what. I was asked by a HO about it and I told them it was a freebee. Everybody likes something for free.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

It only goes in if someone is paying for it or if it's a code required receptacle. No freebies here! And all the subs need to go buy a genny. :laughing:


----------



## justagrunt (Jul 18, 2007)

I appreciate all the input re: GFCI's. I think I might have been a little misleading in my question. I've been thinking more on the subject and I believe, a surge suppressor, is more what i need. I got thinking on this because I have a rental house that has been struck by lightning about 3 times. In the last week I had the service upgraded from the old 60 amp to a 200 amp panel with an 8' ground rod like it's supposed to be, I'm building one for me at the time and was just wondering while I'm doing all the wiring if a GFCI and surge protection would be a wise move. I hope all this makes more sense. Thanks


----------

